# New to Utah, fall fly-fishing



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm new to Utah and am really wanting to get out and enjoy some fishing. I missed most of the summer traveling for work but I would still like to get out and catch some trout. Not asking for anyone to divulge the locations of their secret spots, just looking for some helpful suggestions. I'm from the Midwest and have limited experience with a flyrod so maybe places that would be forgiving to someone whose skills aren't up to par with all of you. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I would try the Weber between Echo and Rockport. Nymphing is usually pretty good this time of year. You will probably catch a few whitefish as well.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Arm yourself with small sow bugs and midges, wd40s and get used to fishing with an indicator and you can catch fish anywhere on the Weber or Provo. Where are you located? Shoot me a PM and I can give you a little more detail of spots to check out depending on where you live and how far you want to travel.

This is my favorite time of year to fish the rivers.


----------



## Layne Kubota (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been doing pretty good on the Lower Provo with streamers lately. Easy way to fish too! Just cast it down stream and across, dead drift it across the current, let it swing and strip it in.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! How do you guys rig up for nymphing? I'm always concerned that the fly isn't getting deep enough or it is sitting too close to my strike indicator. Something I have to work on with my casting is getting the fly to lay out away from my strike indicator (or dry fly) and my fly line.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many different ways to rig a nymph set up. I don't proclaim to be a nymphing experts but what I do is run 6-8 feet of 4x tippet from the fly line (no tapered leader for nymphs). On the end with a triple surgeons knot run a 12-14in piece of 5x tippet. Tie the first fly on the end and then run a 12 in piece of 6 or 5x off the bend of the first fly to the second fly. Weight goes above the first fly in front of the surgeons knot which keeps the weight from running into the fly. 

For a strike indicator, I like the thingamabob or yarn to the main line. I try to place my indicator one and a half times the water depth.

As for casting you need to really slow down and keep your loops open.

Good Luck!

Mark


----------

